# VMR | Wheels – V718 Now Available in 18” Sizing! Preorders Open!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V718 Now Available in 18” Sizing! Preorders Open!*

*New Shipment Arriving this Week of June 4th, 2012!!*

Hey guys, after having the V718 only available in 19” sizing, we are now offering it in 18” sizing as well! We will be receiving the container with these wheels very soon so preorders are now open. Here’s some info on the sizing and finishes that are coming in.

18x8.5 ET35 Gunmetal

*For all inquiries contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), or by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 108. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.*


































 
*V718 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

New Shipment Arriving this Week!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sets still available, PM for pricing!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

18" V718s sets still available!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coating finishes are available! PM for pricing.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Gunmetal in stock!


----------

